# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Молодой Путин

## EweX

Вовочка:
- Марь-ивановна, вот я вырасту, стану большим и важным человеком, вам будет стыдно за то, что вы мне двойки ставили!
- Путин, не поясничай!

----------


## Botanig

зачот__________

----------


## Astafer

Чесно говоря, не понял странность шутки...

----------

